# Phonetik: Nord-Süd-Unterschied [s]



## Derselbe

Hallo,

mir wurde gerade von einem ausländischen Deutschlernenden gesagt, es gäbe einen Unterschied in der Aussprache des S zwischen Norddeutschland und Süddeutschland etwa bei Worten wie "[*s*]elbstständig"
Hier sollen Norddeutsche eher ein stimmhaftes S bevorzugen und Süddeutsche ein Stimmloses. 
Bei den zwei Ausspracheversionen, die mir zur Verdeutlichung genannt wurden, konnte ich persönlich keinen Unterschied hören. Auch wenn ich mich bemühe es einmal stimmhaft und einmal stimmlos auszusprechen, für mich hört sich beides richtig an.
Weiß jemand was?

Besten Dank


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Da gibt es ganz sicher Unterschiede, das sind eben Akzete, die sich nicht zuletzt auch aus den Dialekten heraus ergeben. Der norddeutsche Akzent zeichnet sich eher durch eine Art gelispeltes "s" aus, während das "s" im Hessischen z. B. häufig zum "sch" mutiert.


----------



## Derselbe

Bei dem zweiten und dritten 's' (also 'selb*s*tver*s*tändlich') kann ich mir unterschiedliche Aussprachen vorstellen. Aber wie spricht man den das erste s in '*s*elbst' anders aus?


----------



## berndf

Im Standarddeutschen ist das "s" in "selbst" stimmhaft. In einigen Süddeutschen Dialekten (in Österreich und Bayern) gibt es diesen Laut überhaupt nicht. In diesen Dialekten wird "s" immer stimmlos gesprochen.


----------



## Derselbe

Wie hört es sich für einen Norddeutschen an, wenn ein Bayer "selbst" sagt. Klingt das seltsam? Ich höre schlicht keinen Unterschied und mache mir Sorgen


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Da gibt es vielleicht schon zu viel Vermischung. Man bräuchte vielleicht zwei Vertreter dieser "Volksgruppen" mit starkem entsprechendem Akzent.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Wie hört es sich für einen Norddeutschen an, wenn ein Bayer "selbst" sagt. Klingt das seltsam? Ich höre schlicht keinen Unterschied und mache mir Sorgen


Sokol wird mich sicher korrigieren, wenn es nicht ganz richtig ist, in Österreich spricht man es so:


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Sokol wird mich sicher korrigieren, wenn es nicht ganz richtig ist, in Österreich spricht man es so:



Bis auf das ö den lustigen Laut zwischen i und L danach hört sich das für mich normal an


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Bis auf das ö den lustigen Laut zwischen i und L danach hört sich das für mich normal an


Dabei habe ich das stimmlose "s" am Anfang sogar noch übertrieben.

Wenn man nicht drauf achtet, fällt es einem Standarddeutschsprecher  nicht auf. Das kann daran liegen, dass am Wortanfang ein stimmloses "s" nicht  vorkommt. Phonologisch irrelevante Unterschiede werden oft nicht wahrgenommen.

So spreche ich (als Norddeutscher, der mit Standarddeutsch erzogen wurde) "selbst" (das initiale "s" durch Dehnung wieder etwas übertrieben):


----------



## Derselbe

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Du Dir machst. 

Also wenn ich mich darauf konentriere höre ich einen kleinen Unterschied, aber nicht vergleichbar mit etwa "rei*s*en", wo mir ein stimmloses S direkt ins Ohr springen würde.

Wie ist das für Dich? Wenn ein Ausländer *"s*elbst" mit einem stimmlosen S spricht, fällt Dir das sofort auf, auch wenn Du Dich nicht darauf konzentrierst?


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Du Dir machst.


Da nicht für (Wie der Norddeutsche sagt.)



Derselbe said:


> Also wenn ich mich darauf konentriere höre ich einen kleinen Unterschied, aber nicht vergleichbar mit etwa "rei*s*en", wo mir ein stimmloses S direkt ins Ohr springen würde.


Das ist genau was ich meine: Intervokalisch ist die Unterscheidung zwischen [s] und [z] phonemisch relevant, z.b. bei "reisen" und "reißen" und darum fällt sie auch stark auf. Für uns besteht zwischen diesen Wörtern keine Verwechselungsgefahr, für einen Bayern oder Österreicher schon.



Derselbe said:


> Wie ist das für Dich? Wenn ein Ausländer *"s*elbst" mit einem stimmlosen S spricht, fällt Dir das sofort auf, auch wenn Du Dich nicht darauf konzentrierst?


Nein, normalerweise nicht. Norddeutschen fällt es aber z.B. oft auf, wenn ein Bayer/Österreicher "Ah, so!" sagt. Weil 1) Vokallängen nicht unterschieden werden und 2) "s" wie "ß" gesprochen wird, hört es sich für einen Norddeutschen oft wie "asso" an. Achte mal drauf.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Interessant wäre es ja für Derselbe wahrscheinlich, seinen eigenen Nick süddeutsch ausgesprochen zu hören  Ich denke, dass der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Formen des s dort besser hörbar wäre als beim anlautenden "selb-".


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Sokol wird mich sicher korrigieren, wenn es nicht ganz richtig ist, in Österreich spricht man es so:


Gut gesprochen. 

Im Zeitalter des Satellitenfernsehens kann das aber jeder ganz einfach selbst überprüfen: auf 3sat werden täglich die (österreichischen) ZiB2-Nachrichten gesendet; die (ausgebildeten!) Sprecher dort sprechen nahezu ausschliesslich stimmloses "s".

Nur fallweise wird man dort von Österreichern ein stimmhaftes "s" hören: es gibt einige ausgebildete Sprecher, die in ihrer Sprechweise versuchen, hinsichtlich einiger Punkte (wie etwa stimmhaftes "s") der deutschen Norm gerecht zu werden.*) Üblicherweise schaffen aber selbst diese nur eine recht "klägliche" Ausbeute von sagen wir vielleicht (ganz grob geschätzt) 20% stimmhaft gesprochenen "s"-Lauten: zu stark ist einfach die muttersprachliche Prägung.

*) Ich persönlich finde das sowohl unnötig als auch lächerlich, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Dan2

Derselbe said:


> mir wurde gerade von einem ausländischen Deutschlernenden gesagt, es gäbe einen Unterschied in der Aussprache des S zwischen Norddeutschland und Süddeutschland etwa bei Worten wie "[*s*]elbstständig"
> Hier sollen Norddeutsche eher ein stimmhaftes S bevorzugen und Süddeutsche ein Stimmloses.
> Bei den zwei Ausspracheversionen, die mir zur Verdeutlichung genannt wurden, konnte ich persönlich keinen Unterschied hören.


To a speaker of a language (like English) that distinguishes between [s] and [z] at the beginning of words ("Sue" vs "zoo"), it's very obvious that the German pronunciation of "s" at the beginning of words varies across dialects.  Some speakers have a what I hear as a [z] ("stimmhaft"), others an [s] ("stimmlos").

The Microsoft Encarta CD encyclopedia has audio samples of the numbers 1-10 and a few phrases in many languages.  In the German sample, "sechs", "sieben", and "Auf Wiedersehen" are pronounced with [s] (at least in the 2001 and some earlier editions).  "sechs", for ex., is indistinguishable from the English word "sex".

However in written material for learning German, I've always seen the [z] pronunciation taught.


----------



## de boer

berndf said:


> Das ist genau was ich meine: Intervokalisch ist die Unterscheidung zwischen [s] und [z] phonemisch relevant, z.b. bei "reisen" und "reißen" und darum fällt sie auch stark auf. Für uns besteht zwischen diesen Wörtern keine Verwechselungsgefahr, für einen Bayern oder Österreicher schon.


Doch nicht nur innervokalisch? Wenn eine besorgte Lehrerin bei Papa zuhause anruft, weil der Sohnemann etwas angestellt hat, macht es doch auch einen Unterschied, ob es um eine /zɛks/ oder um /sɛks/ geht?


----------



## berndf

Mit Fremdwörtern ist das immer so eine Sache. Muttersprachler mit keinen oder geringen Fremdsprachenkenntnissen werden i.d.R _Sex_ und _sechs_ phonetisch auch nicht unterscheiden können, so wie es Anfängern im Englischunterricht auch z.B. schwer fällt, _eyes _und _ice _zu unterscheiden.

Es gibt auch viele Deutsche, die _Sex _an die deutsche Phonologie angepasst, d.h. /zɛks/ aussprechen* (natürlich nur sofern sie nicht aus mundartlichen Gründen auch _sechs _/sɛks/ aussprechen). Vollständig assimilierte Wörter wie das Adjektiv _sexuell_ werden standardsprachlich natürlich mit stimmhaftem "s" gesprochen.
__________________________________
_*Im Duden sind beide Aussprachen aufgeführt._


----------



## de boer

Naja ... das war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. 
Immerhin unterscheidet ein guter Teil der Deutschsprechenden zwischen /zɛks/ und /sɛks/ – d.h. da es gibt im Zweifelsfall mindestens ein Minimalpaar. Ich finde auch nicht weiter schlimm, dass nicht jeder diese Unterscheidung macht. Deutsch darf gerne weiterhin eine polyzentrische Sprache bleiben. Jedenfalls empfinde ich /sɛks/ nun nicht als Fremdwort, dazu fallen mir auch noch Wörter wie /sɛnt/ oder /sɔftʔaɪs/ ein. Ich denke da darf man dann auch wenigstens kleinlaut einwerfen, dass /z/ und /s/ auch am Wortanfang phonemisch sind. Eher wird /s/ mit /ts/ als mit /z/ zusammengeworfen, so zumindest mein persönlicher Eindruck hier in der Gegend. Aber interessant zu erfahren, dass man jenseits des Weißwurstäquators allein über /sɛks/ plaudern mag.

Dein »eyes vs. ice«-Beispiel finde dagegen prägnanter, wie überhaupt stets, wenn man über die olle Auslautverhärtung stolpert. Auch bei vermeintlich ganz einfachen Worten wie /bæd/, /bæt/, /bɛd/ und /bɛt/ kann man sich verheddern – nicht bloß als Anfänger. Jedenfalls mache ich mich nicht mehr über einen deutschen Akzent lustig.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Noch spannender wird es, wenn man Ausländer hat, die mit zwei Akzenten sprechen, dem aus ihrem Herkunftsland und dem aus der Gegend, in der sie Deutsch gelernt haben.


----------



## Derselbe

de boer said:


> Immerhin unterscheidet ein guter Teil der Deutschsprechenden zwischen /zɛks/ und /sɛks/ – d.h. da es gibt im Zweifelsfall mindestens ein Minimalpaar. Ich finde auch nicht weiter schlimm, dass nicht jeder diese Unterscheidung macht. Deutsch darf gerne weiterhin eine polyzentrische Sprache bleiben. Jedenfalls empfinde ich /sɛks/ nun nicht als Fremdwort, dazu fallen mir auch noch Wörter wie /sɛnt/ oder /sɔftʔaɪs/ ein. Ich denke da darf man dann auch wenigstens kleinlaut einwerfen, dass /z/ und /s/ auch am Wortanfang phonemisch sind.


Sechs oder Sex, bei mir wird das aus dem Kontext erschlossen  Nein wirklich, ich spreche beides identisch aus. Und Softice klingt für mich mit /z/ genauso richtig. Bei Cent bin ich mit nicht ganz sicher. Seltsam und sehr auffällig hört sich hier für mich vor allem Zent an, was man teilweise hört (wahrscheinlich /tsɛnt/ in Lautschrift).


----------



## berndf

de boer said:


> Naja ... das war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint.


Es ist schon ein ernstzunehmendes Thema, das Du da ansprichst.


de boer said:


> Jedenfalls empfinde ich /sɛks/ nun nicht als Fremdwort...


Solange es phonologisch nicht assimiliert, denke ich schon, dass es als Fremdwort anzusehen ist.

Eine andere Frage ist, wie dies in ein paar Jahrzehnten aussehen wird. Vielleicht wird sich ja die deutsche Pholologie von den neuen Fremdwörtern derart beeinflusst werden, dass wortanfängliches [s] und [z] phonemisch unterschieden werden. An Derselbes Frage kannst Du aber sehen, dass wir soweit noch lange nicht sind.


----------



## sokol

Derselbe said:


> Sechs oder Sex, bei mir wird das aus dem Kontext erschlossen  Nein wirklich, ich spreche beides identisch aus. Und Softice klingt für mich mit /z/ genauso richtig. Bei Cent bin ich mit nicht ganz sicher. Seltsam und sehr auffällig hört sich hier für mich vor allem Zent an, was man teilweise hört (wahrscheinlich /tsɛnt/ in Lautschrift).


In Österreich stellt sich dieses Problem phonetischer Unsicherheit bei wortanlautendem /s/ natürlich nicht - beides wird da immer gleich gesprochen (das heisst, selbstredend /s/).

Übrigens, Derselbe: Münchner, die Standardsprache sprechen (also Münchner Standarddeutsch), verwenden meiner Meinung nach durchwegs konsequent stimmhaftes /z/ am Wortanfang, mit Ausnahme von Dialektsprechern (die dort wohl schon zu einer Minderheit gehören), die Standarddeutsch noch in deutlich "bayrischer" Aussprache sprechen (das heisst also, mehr oder weniger wie Karl Valentin - dessen bayrische Variante der Standardsprache scheint dort aber schon im Aussterben zu sein).

Anders ist es im ländlichen Bayern, dort habe ich zumindest bisher kein signifikantes Vordringen von /z/ feststellen können - allerdings lebe ich seit nunmehr 10 Jahren nicht mehr an der bayrischen Grenze.


----------



## de boer

berndf said:


> Es ist schon ein ernstzunehmendes Thema, das Du da ansprichst.


Du setzt ja Prioritäten. 



berndf said:


> Solange es phonologisch nicht assimiliert, denke ich schon, dass es als Fremdwort anzusehen ist.


Deine Argumentation ist zirkulär: Erst definierst Du die deutsche Phonologie so, dass /sɛks/ da herausfällt, nur um fortzufahren, dass /sɛks/ nicht assimiliert wäre. Wie überraschend.

Ich halte es für fruchtbarer, sich am tatsächlichen Wortgebrauch der Deutschsprechenden zu orientieren. So kommt nach diesem Textkorpus "Sex" häufiger als "Finger" vor. Weiter stellt sich dann die Frage nach "deutschen" Alternativen für etwas so Alltägliches. Welche sollen das sein? Ein hochgestochener "Beischlaf"? "Geschlechtsverkehr"? Spätestens bei einer sprachlichen "Beischlaf-Affäre" passiert doch genau das: 
So allgegenwärtig, wie das Wort ist -- und das auch nicht erst seit gestern --, ist es doch abwegig, es als Fremdwort zu deklarieren. Dazu habe ich Dir ein Minimalpaar genannt, strenger kann man den Begriff _Phonem_ schwerlich definieren.



berndf said:


> An Derselbes Frage kannst Du aber sehen, dass wir soweit noch lange nicht sind.


Ja? Mir kommt eher in den Sinn, dass das Deutsche offensichtlich je nach Herkunft seiner Sprecher eine unterschiedliche Zahl an Phonemen kennt. Das sind wohl kaum Neuigkeiten?


----------



## berndf

de boer said:


> Ich halte es für fruchtbarer, sich am tatsächlichen Wortgebrauch der Deutschsprechenden zu orientieren. So kommt nach diesem Textkorpus "Sex" häufiger als "Finger" vor.


Was hat die Verwendungshäufigkeit mit der Klassifizierung als Fremdwort zu tun?


de boer said:


> Mir kommt eher in den Sinn, dass das Deutsche offensichtlich je nach Herkunft seiner Sprecher eine unterschiedliche Zahl an Phonemen kennt.


Nicht nur. Ich unterstelle mal, dass Derselbe im Englischen sehr wohl zwischen _sink_ und _zinc_ phonetisch unterscheiden kann, aber offenbar ignoriert er im Deutschen den Unterschied zwischen _selbst_=['zɛlbst] (Standard) und _selbst_=['sɛlbst] (süddeutsch). 

Ich behaupte, dass polyglotte Sprecher in der Lage sind, je nach Sprache dem sie ein Wort zuordnen die phonologischen Regeln, nach denen sie es analysieren umzuschalten und entsprechend wäre dann die Tatsache, dass ein Sprecher zwischen _Sex_ und _sechs_ unterscheiden kann, ein Hinweis darauf, dass er _Sex_ als einem fremdem phonologischen System zugehörig wahrnimmt.

Es gibt auch Sprecher, die zu diesem "Umschalten" nicht in der Lage sind, die dann z.B. zwischen _eyes_ und _ice_ nicht unterscheiden können und, wie einige Kollegen von mir, wenn sie einen _Server_ neu booten müssen, von einem ['zœɐʋɐ] reden und nicht hören, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. Ich behaupte weiterhin, dass diese Sprecher, im Gegensatz zu dem, was Du offenbar als selbstverständlich unterstellst, zwischen _Sex_ und _sechs_ in der Regel nicht unterscheiden können.


----------



## de boer

berndf said:


> Was hat die Verwendungshäufigkeit mit der Klassifizierung als Fremdwort zu tun?


Ich bemühe mich um eine pragmatische und einfach anwendbare Definition. So ist es praktisch und hier auch ausreichend zu sagen: Ein Fremdwort zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass es von Sprechern eben als als fremd wahrgenommen wird. Was kann dafür ein Kriterium sein? Selbstverständlich der Gebrauch eines Worts. Um den Schriftsprachlichen Gebrauch zu untersuchen, eignet sich z.B. _google_ ganz gut. So ergibt der Suchstring "site:bild.de sex" bei _google_ über 70000 Treffer. Ganz ähnlich sieht es für die SZ mit "site:sueddeutsche.de sex -city" aus. Hat man Zeit und Lust bei der Suche auch Blogs und Internetforen mit einzubeziehen, kommt man immer wieder zu dem gleichen Ergebnis: "Sex" wird unheimlich oft, ganz ungezwungen und in jeglichem Kontext benutzt! Zudem ist es bezeichnet, dass Du meine Frage nach alternativen Wörtern ignoriert hast. Wenn nun Zeitungen und Magazine selbstverständlich hunderttausendfach in ihren Überschriften "Sex" erwähnen, Frau Müller unbefangen darüber bloggt, dass "Sex" mit Frauen besser ist als mit Männern oder wenn keinen Nachmittag Privatfernsehen laufen lassen kann, ohne von "Sex" berieselt zu werden, dann dürfte es für Dich schwierig sein rational zu begründen, warum "Sex" ein Fremdwort sein sollte.

Dazu passend frei aus dem Gedächtnis aus einer Simpsonsfolge zitiert:

Homer: Ich hab noch Bier in der Garage. 
[...] 
Moe: In der Garage. Olala, wir haben hier einen Gast aus Frankreich. 
Homer: Wie nennst du das denn? 
Moe: Nen Autoschuppen!



berndf said:


> Nicht nur. Ich unterstelle mal, dass Derselbe im Englischen sehr wohl zwischen _sink_ und _zinc_ phonetisch unterscheiden kann, aber offenbar ignoriert er im Deutschen den Unterschied zwischen _selbst_=['zɛlbst] (Standard) und _selbst_=['sɛlbst] (süddeutsch).


Veralberst Du mich? Selbstverständlich ignoriert man das. Was sollte man auch sonst machen?! Wenn man ignoriert, dass Dresdner stimmlose Plosive lenisieren oder /y:/ zu /i:/ verschieben, dann sagt das was über die deutsche Phonologie? Jedenfalls wohl kaum, dass Stimmhaftigkeit und Stimmlosigkeit oder /y:/ und /i:/ im Deutschen allgemein nicht kontrastiv wären.


berndf said:


> Ich behaupte, dass polyglotte Sprecher in der Lage sind, je nach Sprache dem sie ein Wort zuordnen die phonologischen Regeln, nach denen sie es analysieren umzuschalten und entsprechend wäre dann die Tatsache, dass ein Sprecher zwischen _Sex_ und _sechs_ unterscheiden kann, ein Hinweis darauf, dass er _Sex_ als einer fremdem phonologischen zugehörig wahrnimmt.


Ja, weil Du wieder zirkulär argumentierst. Das ist witzlos. Wenn Sprecher zwischen den beiden Alltagswörtern /zɛks/ und /sɛks/ unterscheiden, ist es viel plausibler anzunehmen, dass hier ein phonologischer Unterschied vorliegt.



berndf said:


> Ich behaupte weiterhin, dass diese Sprecher, im Gegensatz zu dem, was Du offenbar als selbstverständlich unterstellst, zwischen _Sex_ und _sechs_ in der Regel nicht unterscheiden können.


Wer sind denn nun "diese" Sprecher? Und was unterstelle ich selbstverständig?
Noch nebenbei: Wenn es wie hier darauf hinausläuft, den eigenen Sprachgeschmack als Maßstab für die Standardsprache hinzubiegen, dann habe ich keine Lust auf so eine Diskussion. Ich muss schließlich auch nicht darüber debattieren, ob eigentlich Erdinger Weißbier oder Jever besser schmeckt.


----------



## berndf

de boer said:


> Wenn Sprecher zwischen den beiden Alltagswörtern /zɛks/ und /sɛks/ unterscheiden, ist es viel plausibler anzunehmen, dass hier ein phonologischer Unterschied vorliegt.


Nicht wenn derselbe Sprecher nach eigenem Bekunden zwischen ['zɛlbst] und ['sɛlbst] nur unterscheiden konnte, nachdem ihm der Unterschied erklärt wurde und auch dann nur mühsam. 



de boer said:


> Wer sind denn nun "diese" Sprecher?


Jetzt willst Du mich aber veralbern, oder? Oder willst Du mir im ernst sagen, Dir sei nie aufgefallen, wie viele Menschen _Sex_ [zɛks] aussprechen? Süddeutsche (genauer: oberdeutsche) Sprecher können _sechs_ und _Sex_ ohnehin nicht differenzieren, weil sie beides [sɛks] aussprechen, aber das ist eine andere Sache.



de boer said:


> Und was unterstelle ich selbstverständig?


Dass (fast) alle deutschen Muttersprachler zwischen _sechs _und _Sex_ phonetisch unterscheiden.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

de boer said:


> Ich bemühe mich um eine pragmatische und einfach anwendbare Definition. So ist es praktisch und hier auch ausreichend zu sagen: Ein Fremdwort zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass es von Sprechern eben als als fremd wahrgenommen wird.



Ihr könnt Euch gern darüber streiten, ob es sich um ein Fremdwort oder um ein Lehnwort handelt, doch wenn man eine Straßenumfrage nach einem deutschen Wort für "Sex" macht, würden wohl nur die ganz harten sagen, es sei doch ein deutsches Wort. Und dabei spielt es sicher keine Rolle, ob sie "sechs" oder "ßeks" aussprechen.


----------



## Derselbe

Hm, also ich hatte nicht vor hier eine solche Diskussion auszulösen, vor allem nicht, wenn sie auf diese agressive Art und Weise geführt wird. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, wenn ihr euch mal vor Augen führt, welche Konsequenzen ihr mit der Klassifizierung als Fremdwort verbindet. 
Ich glaube, Bernd will damit schlicht sagen, dass die phonologische Unterscheidung von sex und sechs für die deutsche Sprache eine Ausnahme darstellt. Ob man das nun Fremdwort nennt oder nicht, ist doch egal. Hilfreich ist diese Information in jedem Fall, wenn man sich über die phonologischen Regeln von S unterhält.

Im Übrigen bitte ich wirklich, soweit mir das in meiner Position als einfaches Mitglied zusteht, den Ton ein wenig runterzufahren. Sonst können wir uns gleich im Autoforum treffen und darüber streiten, wer den besseren Auspuff hat. 

PS: Als "Bayer" muss ich hier mal sagen: Weißbier ist widerlich.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Ich glaube, Bernd will damit schlicht sagen, dass die phonologische Unterscheidung von sex und sechs für die deutsche Sprache eine Ausnahme darstellt.


Danke für die Klarstellung.


Derselbe said:


> Im Übrigen bitte ich wirklich, soweit mir das in meiner Position als einfaches Mitglied zusteht, den Ton ein wenig runterzufahren. Sonst können wir uns gleich im Autoforum treffen und darüber streiten, wer den besseren Auspuff hat.


Gut gebrüllt, Löwe.


----------



## trbl

Derselbe said:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurde gerade von einem ausländischen Deutschlernenden gesagt, es gäbe einen Unterschied in der Aussprache des S zwischen Norddeutschland und Süddeutschland etwa bei Worten wie "[*s*]elbstständig"
> Hier sollen Norddeutsche eher ein stimmhaftes S bevorzugen und Süddeutsche ein Stimmloses.
> Bei den zwei Ausspracheversionen, die mir zur Verdeutlichung genannt wurden, konnte ich persönlich keinen Unterschied hören. Auch wenn ich mich bemühe es einmal stimmhaft und einmal stimmlos auszusprechen, für mich hört sich beides richtig an.
> Weiß jemand was?
> 
> Besten Dank



Stammst du selbst aus dem süddeutschen Sprachraum? Dann wäre es verständlich, warum du den Unterschied nicht hörst. Für (fast) alle anderen Deutschsprachigen würde ich behaupten, dass der Unterschied doch ziemlich deutlich ist. Ich persönlich finde es schon sehr auffällig, wenn jemand das S am Wortanfang stimmlos ausspricht und ich ordne denjenigen dementsprechend sofort einer der Kategorien "Süddeutscher", "Österreicher" oder "Nicht-Muttersprachler" zu.



Cpt.Eureka said:


> Da gibt es ganz sicher Unterschiede, das sind eben Akzete, die sich nicht zuletzt auch aus den Dialekten heraus ergeben. Der norddeutsche Akzent zeichnet sich eher durch eine Art gelispeltes "s" aus, während das "s" im Hessischen z. B. häufig zum "sch" mutiert.



Nee, ich glaube da verwechselst du Hessisch mit Pfälzisch, Saarländisch oder etwas Ähnlichem. Im Hessischen werden Konsonanten (intervokalisch) stimmhaft ausgesprochen. "Besser" wird dann z.B. zu "be[z]ä". Also das Gegenteil von dem, was man in vielen süddeutschen Dialekten macht.



> Vollständig assimilierte Wörter wie das Adjektiv _sexuell_ werden standardsprachlich natürlich mit stimmhaftem "s" gesprochen.



Ist das tatsächlich so? Ich hätte gesagt, dass die Aussprache mit stimmlosem S bei weitem die verbreitetere ist. Mein Eindruck ist, dass nur Leute, die auch "Sex" mit stimmhaftem S aussprechen dies bei "sexuell" ebenfalls tun.


----------



## berndf

trbl said:


> Nee, ich glaube da verwechselst du Hessisch mit  Pfälzisch, Saarländisch oder etwas Ähnlichem.


Bist Du sicher? Ich kann mich auch in diesen Dialekten an "s">"sch" nicht erinnern. Typisch ist die (z.B. "isch" statt "ist") für Schwäbisch/Alemannisch. Ausserhalb dieser Dialektgruppe kenne ich dies in Süddeutschland sonst nur noch aus Tirol und Kärnten.


trbl said:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass nur Leute, die auch "Sex" mit stimmhaftem S aussprechen dies bei "sexuell" ebenfalls tun.


Ich zum Beispiel spreche "Sex" mit stimmlosem, "sexuell" mit stimmhaftem "s".


----------



## Schmizzkazz

*Moderator Notiz: Beginn eines neuen Threads zum selben Thema, der nachträglich mit dem existierenden verbunden wurde.*

Wie ich sehe, sind da manche User verschiedener Meinung.

Für mich ist das stimmhafte s etwas typisch "Norddeutsches".

Als Südbadener gebrauche ich niemals ein stimmhaftes s, wenn ich Deutsch rede.

Wenn ich Französisch oder Englisch rede, schon.

Und wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## berndf

Nein, umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Die ausschließliche Verwendung des stimmlosen "s" ist eine oberdeutsche Besonderheit. Sowohl nieder- als auch mitteldeutsche Akzente, sowie die deutsche Standardsprache kennen das stimmhafte "s".


----------



## Bahiano

Schmizzkazz said:


> Als Südbadener gebrauche ich niemals ein stimmhaftes s, wenn ich Deutsch rede.


Als Schwabe kann ich das sehr gut nachempfinden!
Aber, wie Bernd schon sagte, ist dies Teil unseres Dialektes, ähnlich wie das "sch" statt "st".


----------



## Frank78

Mal dumm nachgefragt: Wie sprecht ihr dann "singen" oder "Sabine"? "ßingen" und "ßabine"?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Na - wie denn sonst? Wir haben das gleiche s für alles. Glaub es ruhig.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Die ausschließliche Verwendung des stimmlosen "s" ist eine oberdeutsche Besonderheit. Sowohl nieder- als auch mitteldeutsche Akzente, sowie die deutsche Standardsprache kennen das stimmhafte "s".


 
Das weiß ich wohl.

Habe ich irgendwo anderes gesagt?


----------



## Bahiano

Frank78 said:


> Mal dumm nachgefragt: Wie sprecht ihr dann "singen" oder "Sabine"? "ßingen" und "ßabine"?


Griaß Goddle Frank! 
Genauer gesagt sagen wir Schwaben "ßenga"! Also "Du kannst nicht singen" wäre "Du kosch edd ßenga".


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Bahiano said:


> Genauer gesagt sagen wir Schwaben "ßenga"! Also "Du kannst nicht singen" wäre "Du kosch edd ßenga".


 

Und bei uns heißt das: "Du kooooonsch nit ßinge." 

Aber auch außerhalb der Mundart verwenden wir kein stimmhaftes s.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Schmizzkazz said:


> Für mich ist das stimmhafte s etwas typisch "Norddeutsches".


 
"Norddeutsch" habe ich nicht umsonst in Anführugszeichen gesetzt. 

was ich damit sagen will:

Gebraucht jemand ein stimmhaftes s,  weiß ich: Er  kommt er aus einer Gegend nördlich von mir.

Nördlich des Schwarzwaldes jedenfalls.

Das ist ein subjektiver Eindruck, der so gut wie immer stimmt.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> "Norddeutsch" habe ich nicht umsonst in Anführugszeichen gesetzt.
> 
> was ich damit sagen will:
> 
> Gebraucht jemand ein stimmhaftes s, weiß ich: Er kommt er aus einer Gegend nördlich von mir.
> 
> Nördlich des Schwarzwaldes jedenfalls.
> 
> Das ist ein subjektiver Eindruck, der so gut wie immer stimmt.


Alles klar.  Bei dieser Definition von "norddeutsch" stimme ich natürlich vollkommen mit dir überein.


----------



## Dan2

Schmizzkazz said:


> Gebraucht jemand ein stimmhaftes s,  weiß ich: Er  kommt er aus einer Gegend nördlich von mir.


Gebraucht _ein Deutscher _ein stimmhaftes s,  weißt Du... 
Ich glaube, die meisten Ausländer lernen das stimmhafte "s".

Anmerkung der Moderation:
Das Thema "edd = nicht" bitte in diesem Thread weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Dan2 said:


> Ich glaube, die meisten Ausländer lernen das stimmhafte "s".


 
Ja, und fallen damit im Süddeutschland auf wie bunte Hunde oder Preußen. 

Richtig integriert ist ein Ausländer bei uns im Süden erst dann, wenn er ein stimmloses s gebraucht.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Ich glaube, die meisten Ausländer lernen das stimmhafte "s".


Klar, Ausländer lehrt man natürlich modernes _Standarddeutsch_ und das hat sich aus dem _mitteldeutschen Standard_ und nicht aus dem _oberdeutschen* Standard_ entwickelt. "Schuld" daran ist übrigens Maria-Theresia, die an österreichischen Schulen den mitteldeutschen Standard einführen ließ. Sonst stünden die beiden Standards vielleicht immer noch, wie vor 250 Jahren, gleichberechtigt nebeneinander.
________________________________________________________
*Mit "Süddeutschland" bezeichnet man in der Germanistik oft den "oberdeutschen Sprachraum", was nicht ganz mit der landläufigen Definition von "Süddeutschland" übereinstimmt, schon weil nicht unerhebliche Teile dieses Sprachraumes außerhalb Deutschlands liegen. Auch stimmt die Dialektgrenze im Norden nicht mit der heute verbreitetetsten Definition der Nordgrenze Süddeutschlands (die Kämme von Rhön, Taunus und Hunsrück) überein. In Baden verläuft die Dialektgrenze etwa bei Bruchsal, nördlich von Karlsruhe.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

> *Mit "Süddeutschland" bezeichnet man in der Germanistik oft den "oberdeutschen Sprachraum", was nicht ganz mit der landläufigen Definition von "Süddeutschland" übereinstimmt, schon weil nicht unerhebliche Teile dieses Sprachraumes außerhalb Deutschlands liegen.


 
Ja, linguistisch gesehen gehören Österreich und die Schweizer zu "Süddeutschland" - was man in jenen Ländern nicht gerne hört.


----------



## sokol

Schmizzkazz said:


> Ja, linguistisch gesehen gehören Österreich und die Schweizer zu "Süddeutschland" - was man in jenen Ländern nicht gerne hört.


Weil es nicht zutrifft. 

"Süddeutsch" - ja, kann man sagen; dieser Gebrauch (für österreichisches und schweizerisches Deutsch) ist zwar stark im Rückgang und in Österreich sicherlich am Aussterben, aber man begegnet ihm noch fallweise; "Süddeutschland" dagegen ist inkorrekt (und war nie richtig ;-) - und "süddeutsch" nimmt zunehmend die Bedeutung von "Süden Deutschlands" an. - Aber wenn du anderer Meinung bist, dann müssen wir das in einem neuen Thread diskutieren, in diesem wird's dann nämlich schon off-topic.

Aber abgesehen davon, Österreich, die Schweiz und Süddeutschland teilen natürlich dieses stimmlose "s".
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann und muss ich aber hinzufügen, dass gerade in grösseren Städten - insbes. München möchte ich da nennen - das stimmhafte "s" im Vormarsch zu sein scheint. Genug meiner Geschäftspartner aus dem Grossraum München sprechen durchaus konstant stimmloses [s], aber stimmhaftes [z] ist durchaus nicht unüblich.
(Ich weiss, in Bayern würde man diese "Preissn" nennen. )


----------

